# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  φωτορυθμικο

## Panοs

Ειπα να φτιάξω ενα φωτορυθμικο ετσι για να περάσει λιγο η ωρα... :Rolleyes: 
το κουτι το εφτιαξα εγω..
αποτελείτε απο δυο κοματια γωνια αλουμινίου 1mm τα οποία ειναι ενωμένα μεταξύ τούς με δυο κοματια πλαστικού....
για το καπακι πήρα ενα κομματι λαμαρίνα 4 δέκατα και την λύγισα στην γωνια ενοσ κυλοδοκου... :Tongue2: 
το σχεδιο ειαι το κλασικό..
bt136 + opto κλπ....
κόστος 5 ευρω.....

----------


## stelios_a

γεια σου πανο  :P  :P .. ωραια κατασκευη .. θα μας τρελανεις στο τελος..  η επομενη κατασκευη σου πιστευω θα ειναι ενα ηχειο με ενσωματομενο ενισχυτη ( tda7294 κλασσικα) και απ εξω 4 πολυχρωμες λαμπες με ενα φωτορυθμικο στο εσωτερικο του ηχειου  :P

----------


## Panοs

ευχαριστώ στελιο....
το ηχειο το πέτυχες..
το χασες στον ενισχυτή και στισ λάμπες ομωσ... :Biggrin:

----------


## xkosm

> το σχεδιο ειαι το κλασικό..
> bt136 + opto κλπ....
> κόστος 5 ευρω.....



Δείξε μας και το κλασικο αυτο σχεδιο!
5 ευρω στοιχισαν ολα τα υλικα ή μονο η πλακετα 
καποιο βιντεακι για να δουμε πως αναβοσβηνουν οι λαμπες υπαρχει;
λειτουργει με μικροφωνο;

----------


## Panοs

να το σχεδιο 
5 ευρω μου στοίχισε ο λευκος διακοπτης,το ποτενσιομετρο,τα θερμοσυστελομενα και τα υλικα τησ πλακέτας....
τα υπόλοιπα τα ειχα....
βιντεο δεν μπορω να τραβήξω τώρα αλλα θα βγαλω ενα αυριο.....
οχι ειναι ενσύρματο..
συνδέετε στη εξοδο του ενισχυτή στο ενα καναλι....

----------


## xkosm

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.
Μια τελευταια ερωτηση
απο οτι βλεπω στο σχεδιο μαλλον ειναι μονοκαναλο. 
οι 4 λαμπες αναβοσβηνουν ολες μαζι η εναλλαξ;

και κατι αλλο ποια ειναι τα υλικα;

----------


## Panοs

αναβοσβήνουν ολεσ μαζι...
βασικα δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να βαλεισ 4 ..
βάζεις όσες θες αρκει να μην ξεπερνούν τα watt που μπορει να διαχειριστεί το μηχάνημα....
τα εξαρτήματα αύριο μαζι με το βιντεο....

----------


## john_b

Πως έκοψες τόσο ωραία το κουτί για να μπουν τα φίς;

----------


## Panοs

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35789
οριστε το σχέδιο με τα εξαρτήματα...
να το βιντεο 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFkKm...ature=youtu.be
σημάδεψα το σημείο που ήθελα να κόψω με μολύβι..
άνοιξα τρύπες κοντα κοντα με το τρυπάνι και αφου άνοιξα την τρύπα περίπου στο σχήμα του φις πήρα τη λίμα και την έκανα ακριβώς όπως είναι το φισ και ταίριαξε...

----------


## agis68

Σωστός....πολύ όμορφη δουλειά τώρα λειπει το ταίρι του! (το άλλο καναλι) ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## katmadas

> Σωστός....πολύ όμορφη δουλειά τώρα λειπει το ταίρι του! (το άλλο καναλι) ή κάνω λάθος;



Οχι φιλε...
Δεν θα αλλαξουν και πολα...

Το πιο ομορφο αποτελεσμα ειναι με διαμοιρασμο συχνοτητων...
Μπασα-μεσαια-ψιλα

Παρακατω φαινετε με μπασα και ψιλα ενα κυκλωμα δικο μου...

----------


## Panοs

σε ευχαριστώ αγη....
οπωσ τα λεει ο φανησ ειναι ....
δεν θα αλλξει τίποτα αν φτιαξω ενα δεύτερο καναλι...
η διαφορα θα ειναι πολυ μικρη...

----------


## Greg12345

Το βίντεο δν δουλεύει μπορείς να το ξανά ανεβάσεις?

----------


## sakisr

Ωραιος ο Πανος!Αλλα ρε φιλε στραβολαιμιασα!Μια φωτο ισια δεν ανεβασες.χαχααχα
Εχω ενα παλιο σχεδιακι απο ενα φωτορυθμικο που κατασκευασα και δουλευει με μικροφωνο και αναλογα τις συχνοτητες αναβοσβυνουν οι λαμπες.Αν το βρω θα το ανεβασω εδω μεσα!

----------


## haris_216

Μια ερώτηση, επειδή από πιτισρικάς είχα απορία το θέμα της σύνδεσης  ενσύρματων φωτορυθμικών (είχε ξεκινήσει από σχετική κατασκευή στον  "Μικρό Επιστήμονα"  :Smile: ).
Ξέρω ότι, όπως λέει ο Πάνος, "συνδέεται στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή". Εννοεί την έξοδο των ηχείων;
Και  αν, πώς αυτό επηρεάζει (αν επηρεάζει) την συνολική ωμική αντίσταση της  εξόδου; Ή γενικά, έχει κάποιες "παρενέργειες" αυτή η σύνδεση;

----------


## katmadas

> Μια ερώτηση, επειδή από πιτισρικάς είχα απορία το θέμα της σύνδεσης  ενσύρματων φωτορυθμικών (είχε ξεκινήσει από σχετική κατασκευή στον  "Μικρό Επιστήμονα" ).
> Ξέρω ότι, όπως λέει ο Πάνος, "συνδέεται στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή". Εννοεί την έξοδο των ηχείων;
> Και  αν, πώς αυτό επηρεάζει (αν επηρεάζει) την συνολική ωμική αντίσταση της  εξόδου; Ή γενικά, έχει κάποιες "παρενέργειες" αυτή η σύνδεση;



προφανως οχι απο την εξοδο τον ηχειων...
εξοδο πχ απο ακουστικα.

----------


## haris_216

> προφανως οχι απο την εξοδο τον ηχειων...
> εξοδο πχ απο ακουστικα.



Δεν θέλω να σε αμφισβητήσω, αφού πραγματικά δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο για πάνω από έναν λόγους.
Πρώτα γιατί σε αρκετούς ενισχυτές (τουλάχιστον της σειράς) η χρήση της εξόδου των ακουστικών (η είσοδος του "καρφιού") αποκόπτει τα ηχεία.
Μετά σε φωτορυθμικά "στερεοφωνικά" των 80ς και 90ς η είσοδος του σήματος γίνεται είτε με δύο ξεχωριστά jack (ένα για κάθε κανάλι) του τύπου που χρησιμοποιούνταν στα ηχεία είτε με δύο καλώδιο ενσωματωμένα που πήγαιναν στην πηγή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν ήταν να πάρουν σήμα από το ακουστικά τότε θα υπήρχε μόνο ένα jack/καλώδιο στέρεο και όχι δύο απλά

----------


## katmadas

Εγω το κανω ως εξης:
Παιρνεις την εξοδο απο καποια πηγη (ακουστικα απο υπολογιστη,κινητο,cd player και γενικα μια εξοδο.)
Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι στερεοφονικο το jack. ενα καναλι κανει πολυ ωραια δουλεια.
Μετα με ενα splitter την οδηγεις στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη και στο φωτορυθμικο ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## ezizu

> Μια ερώτηση, επειδή από πιτισρικάς είχα απορία το θέμα της σύνδεσης  ενσύρματων φωτορυθμικών (είχε ξεκινήσει από σχετική κατασκευή στον  "Μικρό Επιστήμονα" ).
> Ξέρω ότι, όπως λέει ο Πάνος, "συνδέεται στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή". Εννοεί την έξοδο των ηχείων;
> Και  αν, πώς αυτό επηρεάζει (αν επηρεάζει) την συνολική ωμική αντίσταση της  εξόδου; Ή γενικά, έχει κάποιες "παρενέργειες" αυτή η σύνδεση;



Στο κύκλωμα του Πάνου (smartkit 1006) το σήμα εισόδου του φωτορυθμικού , όντως  λαμβάνεται από την έξοδο (ηχείων όπως γράφεις ) του ενισχυτή (και όπως αναφέρει στα *χαρακτηριστικά του η smart kit,* input sensitivity: 2-60W).
Η συνολική αντίσταση του φορτίου (ηχείων στην περίπτωσή μας) πρακτικά δεν επηρεάζεται και ο λόγος είναι ότι η R2 έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερη τιμή σε σχέση με την αντίσταση των ηχείων .
"Παρενέργειες" μπορεί να υπήρχαν στο αρχικό σχέδιο της smartkit, στο οποίο η απομόνωση του ενισχυτή με το κύκλωμα ισχύος του φωτορυθμικού γίνονταν με μετασχηματιστή (οπότε αν παρουσίαζε, για κάποιο λόγο, πρόβλημα διαρροής ο μ/τ, τότε θα πάθαινε ζημιά και ο ενισχυτής). 
Στο εδώ κύκλωμα όμως η απομόνωση γίνεται με optocoupler, οπότε είναι πιο ασφαλές. 
Το ασφαλέστερο  είναι βέβαια, σε τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα,το φωτορυθμικό να είναι ασύρματο και να λαμβάνει το σήμα εισόδου μέσω μικροφώνου.

Tο κύκλωμα του Φάνη δεν έχει σχέση με του Πάνου (smart kit 1006), οπότε λογικά το κύκλωμα εισόδου (στο φωτορυθμικό του Φάνη) έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι, ώστε να λειτουργεί με σήμα αρκετά μικρότερης στάθμης (σε σχέση με το smart kit 1006), για αυτό και συνδέεται στην έξοδο ακουστικών του ενισχυτή .

----------

haris_216 (28-05-17)

----------

